# Silverback Yorkie??



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

Im just wondering if anyone knows of a such thing as a silverback yorkie? i have been told that my Shelby is "different" and was told that she looks to be a silverback.... would anyone have a pic or a link to a pic of one if there is a such type??


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Heh, sounds like a scam to me. As far as I know, not only is there one variety of Yorkie...but they commonly have silver saddles (or backs).


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

As Dakota said it's a scam. It's a way for people to mark up the price of the breed. The coloring of a yorkie is far and wide.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have no idea what they mean by silverback, nothing about it in the standards. Here are the colors of a Yorkie.

Although Yorkie pups are born black and tan, their color changes as they mature. The ideal coat color for adult Yorkies is blue (actually a deep, steel gray; no silver, black, or bronze mixed in) and tan. The AKC also recognizes black instead of blue and gold instead of tan. Bottom line? Your Yorkie can be any of these color combinations: blue and gold, blue and tan, black and gold, and black and tan.


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

oh ok.... i wasnt told by the person who sold her to me.... i have just been told by random people because Shelby has silver/white on her head all the way down to the tip of her tail straight down the middle! thank you for clearing that up though cause i tried "google-ing" silverback yorkie and got nothing!


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

She's not a silky, is she?


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

wow.... i wouldnt know because she is only 4 mths old and her coat isnt fully developed but that sure is a beautiful dog! could be i suppose because the silver looks like it grew down right....


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

p_shelby_sophia said:


> wow.... i wouldnt know because she is only 4 mths old and her coat isnt fully developed but that sure is a beautiful dog! could be i suppose because the silver looks like it grew down right....


A Silky is an entirely different breed than a Yorkie.


----------



## katrn (Feb 12, 2008)

p_shelby_sophia said:


> oh ok.... i wasnt told by the person who sold her to me.... i have just been told by random people because Shelby has silver/white on her head all the way down to the tip of her tail straight down the middle! thank you for clearing that up though cause i tried "google-ing" silverback yorkie and got nothing!


Your pup looks like a yorkie to me. as pups its difficult to tell the difference between a skily and a yorkie, but as they mature a silkies snout is longer and their head is less rounded. Check out my thread Hi from Oklahoma, there are pics of my yorkie, she is 16 wks in the pic.


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

katrn said:


> Your pup looks like a yorkie to me. as pups its difficult to tell the difference between a skily and a yorkie, but as they mature a silkies snout is longer and their head is less rounded. Check out my thread Hi from Oklahoma, there are pics of my yorkie, she is 16 wks in the pic.


I read your thread and saw the pic.... my Shelby is definitely a yorkie  i guess "silverback" is just something someone came up with because of the silver down a dogs back or something, lol.... thanks all!


----------



## Libertie (Feb 21, 2008)

Sometimes Yorkies don't grow out silver and tan...they stay _black_ and tan and this is not correct. I've never heard it quite termed like this (silverback, lol), but whoever said it has probably only seen the INcorrect Yorkie coat. Who knows. What matters is your Yorkie is correct. CUTE puppy pictures.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

The silky and the yorkie are different breeds but they look very similar. As far as I understand my breed the Australian terrier was bred with the yorkie to create the Silky. I have confused silkys for Aussies and vice versa. I have never heard of a silver back.

Very cute pup though!! My terrier is a lot bigger but they look very similar.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I think some one is getting Yorkies and Silkies mixed up. Silkies keep the black saddle, Yorkies saddles turn silver as they mature.


----------



## Snickers&Lacey (Feb 13, 2012)

Silver backs don't stay as tan as when they are pups. Their color gets paler, sometimes not much but at least a little. Chances are that their feet and belly may stay the same but their heads will go lighter. They are a division of the yorkie breed because they are consistent in their coloring to a degree. Of what I have seen the silver back yorkies are on the smaller side. My family has a veryation of size and color ranging from the smallest at two and a half ( she is fully grown at 13 years and has been consistent at that weight ) to one of mine at just over five pounds. Their coloring has very little to do with gender and can go from a nearly white blond on their head and a pale steel silver blue back to a more tan head and a darker grey back. They can have veryations between the two and any combanation. My girl is nearing a year and has a very pale head with more tan legs and a dark grey back ( she is still getting lighter ) and on the smaller and slightly more average size of just over three pounds while my boy is at the large end with six pounds and is the pail over all color that I said above.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Snickers&Lacey said:


> Silver backs don't stay as tan as when they are pups. Their color gets paler, sometimes not much but at least a little. Chances are that their feet and belly may stay the same but their heads will go lighter. They are a division of the yorkie breed because they are consistent in their coloring to a degree. Of what I have seen the silver back yorkies are on the smaller side. My family has a veryation of size and color ranging from the smallest at two and a half ( she is fully grown at 13 years and has been consistent at that weight ) to one of mine at just over five pounds. Their coloring has very little to do with gender and can go from a nearly white blond on their head and a pale steel silver blue back to a more tan head and a darker grey back. They can have veryations between the two and any combanation. My girl is nearing a year and has a very pale head with more tan legs and a dark grey back ( she is still getting lighter ) and on the smaller and slightly more average size of just over three pounds while my boy is at the large end with six pounds and is the pail over all color that I said above.


By your description they are an INCORRECT COLOR. "Blue Steele is the correct color and if they are lighter the color would be incorrect. However this is a 4 year old thread, Ihave no idea why you would dredge it up.


----------

